# More Birds



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

Outside this evening in my wheelchair, sitting in the shade,
and got off a few shots someone might enjoy seeing
.
Mr Red bird, the Cardinal again. He's looking straight at me with a mouth full.


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

They kland in the tree first then hop onto the feeder.
This one is about to hop down on the grass.


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

They are pretty bird & I enjoy watching them.


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

But they are not the only bords around.

Crackels I guess.


----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)




----------



## drifter (May 5, 2020)

This one has something in its mouth.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 6, 2020)

We get the Robin convention here every Spring... 100's of them come here... Has something to do with the ground on my property... For every shovel, I put in the ground... there are about 30 worms in the dirt... and I guess the Robins know this...


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

My Cinco Di Mayo Greeter - Forgive the focus issue due to photographer shake!  This is a woody shrub by my kitchen sink and a lovely cardinal.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> But they are not the only bords around.
> View attachment 103024
> Crackels I guess.


We called them Grackles with a "G" - I love their eyes!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

Last week's bird of the day - a really, really chubby dove (I think!)


----------



## drifter (May 6, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Last week's bird of the day - a really, really chubby dove (I think!)
> 
> View attachment 103247


yes, a mourning dove.


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

drifter said:


> View attachment 103027
> This one has something in its mouth.


I know crackles are part of the nature population.....but they're not nice to the more loved birds.....they're very messy.....quite often push out the other birds with their large groups.


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2020)

Yes, the spelling is with a " G ", i keep forgetting that.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Yes, the spelling is with a " G ", i keep forgetting that.


I figured it might just be regional name differences  (-;  I don't see many of them around here anymore - but I know they were a problem in my youth.  Despite that, I still like their looks!


----------

